# Spannung auf Gehäuse?



## najib (27. Juli 2009)

Seit einiger Zeit ist es so dass wenn ich den Computer ausschalte
dann ertönt über die lautsprecher boxen ein brummen das nach etwas 3-5min verschwindet.
Wenn ich z.B. das ganze Netzteil ausschalte und später wieder an.
Und ich dann versuche den Computer zu starten passiert nix.
Erst nach 10-15 min lässt er sich einschalten.
Was kann das sein?
Da die Probleme auftauchen bevor ich ihn einschalte und auch erst wenn 
er schon aus ist, ist es also völlig unnötig Betriebssystem oder andere Software angaben zu machen.

Board:     Asus  M2 V
Netzteil:  Power Model: LC6420


----------



## Stonefish (27. Juli 2009)

Was auch immer das ist ... gut ist es bestimmt nicht!

Wenn es sich tatsächlich um ein Spannungsproblem handelt, würde zuviel Spannung schnell zu Totalschäden an der Hardware führen und zu wenig (Was wahrscheinlicher ist, wenn Dein Rechner 15 Min. nach dem Einschalten des Netzteils sich erst zum Hochfahren überreden lässt) wäre zwar ein schleichender Tod der Hardware, aber dennoch ein sicherer.

Kannst Du bitte Deine Hardwarekonfiguration (CPU, Graka, Festplatten, Laufwerke etc.) und vor allem die Leistungsdaten Deines Netzteils posten? (Watt-Anzahl und vor allem wieviel Ampere es auf der +3,3V, +5V und +12V-Leitung hat - ein Aufkleber direkt auf dem Netzteil gibt darüber Auskunft)

Hast Du irgendwas an Deinem Rechner verändert, bevor das Problem auftrat? Vielleicht ne neue stromhungrige Grafikkarte/CPU eingebaut oder ist vielleicht sogar das Netzteil neu? (Mainboard wäre auch nen Anhaltspunkt)
Denk da ruhig weiter zurück. Gerade Schäden/Probleme die durch zu geringe Spannung verursacht wurden, zeigen sich erst nach längerer Zeit.

Hast Du vielleicht irgendwo noch ein altes Netzteil rumliegen oder kannst Dir eines borgen, was so halbwegs von seiner Leistung Dein System versorgen kann? Dann tausche es doch mal zu Testzwecken aus und probier mal, ob dieses Problem dann noch bestehen bleibt. Wenn nein, war es wohl das Netzteil, wenn ja dann liegt die Ursache woanders. Vielleicht am Mainboard, das den Strom nicht ordentlich verteilt/weiterleitet.

Spaßeshalber kannst Du den Rechner ja auch einfach mal an einer anderen Steckdose bei Dir zu Hause testen, möglicherweise liegt auch da die Ursache.
(Gibt auch Leute, die hängen alle Geräte über einen großen Verteiler an eine einzige Steckdose ... sowas ist einer gesunden Stromversorgung bestimmt auch nicht zuträglich.)


----------

